# 1.8T AGU limits



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

As u know, the AGU has the k03 turbo and smaller injectors than other codes. How much do u think this engine can be chipped. I've heard the turbo and injectors limit the power to around 200HP. Is it true ? I currently chipped mine at Dimsport and has around 190HP. I was thinking of remapping it to 210HP ( if the turbo & injectors allow it) !


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T AGU limits (fuscobal)*

Hi I've been running a T3 super 60 for about 2 years at 22psi with Upsolute 15psi software, 440 injectors, with 91 octane fuel (95 RON in Europe). That's about the limit of the program. If I go beyond 22psi, the ECU can no longer adjust timing. Regarding the engine limits, they're probably as high as the highest Billy T's record (490whp), since his engine similar to ours, both in the high-flow head design and internals.
Regarding your stock turbo, it won't go beyond 1.2 bar (17psi) and will only do about 190hp, even if you weld the wastegate shut. It doesn't matter what software you run, with a chip, the stock turbo is pretty much maxed out, and so are the 240cc/min injectors.
To go beyond 200hp (not even at the wheels), you need a new turbo, a new MAP housing, and injectors. I suggest you look into ATP (www.atpturbo.com) solutions for your setup. You could also buy a K04 kit which would take you to 250hp. With your current injectors, custom programming and a k04 you could probably do 230hp by increasing the stock fuel pressure to 4 bar instead of 3 bar.
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 10:11 PM 4-9-2005_


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

My AGU makes 114kw and 269nm on the wheels. she spikes at 1.3bar and settles on about 1.1bar. i run a piggy back chip no cat and a high flow drop in filter. i am having a small problem with over boost and hitting limp mode. other than that she gose well.


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T AGU limits (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_Hi I've been running a T3 super 60 for about 2 years at 22psi with Upsolute 15psi software, 440 injectors, with 91 octane fuel (95 RON in Europe). That's about the limit of the program. If I go beyond 22psi, the ECU can no longer adjust timing. Regarding the engine limits, they're probably as high as the highest Billy T's record (490whp), since his engine similar to ours, both in the high-flow head design and internals.
Regarding your stock turbo, it won't go beyond 1.2 bar (17psi) and will only do about 190hp, even if you weld the wastegate shut. It doesn't matter what software you run, with a chip, the stock turbo is pretty much maxed out, and so are the 240cc/min injectors.
To go beyond 200hp (not even at the wheels), you need a new turbo, a new MAP housing, and injectors. I suggest you look into ATP (www.atpturbo.com) solutions for your setup. You could also buy a K04 kit which would take you to 250hp. With your current injectors, custom programming and a k04 you could probably do 230hp by increasing the stock fuel pressure to 4 bar instead of 3 bar.
Speedy G

_Modified by Speedy G at 10:11 PM 4-9-2005_

I would absolutely agree with Speedy G (remember you from Briskoda







) with respect to the limits of the old K03 (non-sport) and the 240cc injectors of the AGU engine. I'd like to add here that as a result of the better flow characteristics of the AGU intake manifold (larger ports than the next generation AUM and AUQ engines) these motors can make a lot of power with a K04-020/023 set-up (K04-Audi S3225 turbo, S3 injectors=380cc, stock S3 exhaust manifold+tubes+gaskets) at around 290-310 hp (at crank)...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
By the way, and a little out of topic, Speedy G what is the correspondent to T3 super 60 turbo into the GT28 series??? The GT28-RS or the GT28-R...??? Have you ever had problems over the last 2 years that you're running that turbo (and power) with your transmission; axxles, drivetrain, etc...??? Thanks !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, thanx guys. So you're saying that : K04-020/023 set-up (S3 turbo, injectors and exhaust manifold+tubes+gaskets) + a remap will get me to 290-310HP ??? This is a lot of power !!! How much will all this cost me ( excepting the remap) and how reliabile will this kit be if i will go to let's say 280HP ???


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

An interesting link :
http://www.europeanspeed.com/k04.htm
As stated here, there's no need to change the clutch with the k04 ! How much power and torque will the stock clutch of the Octy going to hold ?


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Another very important question : I've heard that the K04 from TT225 won't fit in the Octavia but the one from S3 or Cupra-R will. While searching on borg-warner's site(www.turbodriven.com) i found exactly the same codes for TT and S3 : 5304 988 0020/22/23. Will this turbo replace the k03 without any modification ?
Ok, 3 consecutive posts should do for now







))


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

Actually, I think they're the same turbos, the one you want is a k04-01. However, if you're gonna drop around 1500 bucks for new hardware and new software, why not go with an ATP stage II (GT28r turbo). It costs about the same and you'll get 250whp out of it. You won't get more than 250hp (at the crank) from a k04. Also, if you do go with a turbo that goes beyond 250 crank hp, make sure you look at your fuel pressure, especially if you change your FPR. The stock fuel pump is only good to about 250hp depending on the base fuel pressure (3 bar is ok, 4 bar gets iffy). The rest of the engine doesn't need to change anything until you get around 320ft lbs of torque, where a limited slip differential is recommended.
What you'll need for 250-350hp is:
Turbo (USD1050)
injectors (USD240)
MAF housing or custom software (10 bucks or 300-700 bucks)
If you go above 250hp, get a fuel pump, it's only about USD130
Beyond 350hp I'd get a limited slip differential
If you decide not to go with custom software due to cost, you can just run 380cc injectors and a 3" inner diameter MAF housing, or 440cc injectors and a 3.25" inner diameter MAF housing.
BTW, the guy running 1.3 bar is getting limp mode because his injectors are maxed. I gotta say that I never saw 1.3 bar out of mine and I had an apexi AVC-r boost controller... BTW, limp mode on an AGU means the engine lacks fuel injection capacity for the air coming out of the turbo, and the ECU cuts fuel before the engine runs lean. That's not a good scenario. Basically, those injectors could flow 15% more at 4bar, but the turbo can't deliver. 
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 11:33 PM 4-10-2005_


----------



## GoTrinI18T (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

As we're talking AGU's
Am upgrading to a Ko4, Got the 380 injectors, 40 psi FPR, Turbo (of course),and controlled by the Upsolute K04 File.
Is there anything else that I need??
Speedy you're the AGU Guru here, tell me???


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (GoTrinI18T)*

You're gonna run rich and hit limp. What K04 file is that? Are 380cc injectors with stock MAF housing what Upsolute recommends with that file? Have you confirmed that it's available for AGU? 
For 380cc injectors with stock/k03 software, you'll need a 3" inner diameter MAF housing. I think the S4 MAF housings are 3" inner diameter, or you can make one out of PVC sanitary piping (that's what mine was for a while). Regarding the 40psi FPR... that's a stock FPR: 3bar= 14.7*3 = 44.1psi and at vaccum it'll be maybe 39psi.
What you need to look into is the MAF housing area (stock is 2.44" inner diameter) increases with injector flow (stock is 240cc/min). So 3" and 360cc/min, or 440cc/min with a 3.25" <- what I'm running. About the k04 file... I'm not even sure it's worth it. It's not that different a turbo from stock, and you could just add a manual boost controller to handle the boost for ya.
BTW, with 380s you'll run a bit rich with a 3" MAF housing. The ideal combo is 360cc/min with 3". You can further tune your car if you add a piggy back fuel controller like an Apexi S-AFC.
Good luck!
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 2:03 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## GoTrinI (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

All Hail speedy G
Thanks.
The Up add on for the K04 is only 150.00 but I take your point and wil get details on the file. i have been in Touch with Rene B of Up and he has been helpful.
As for the MAF I was maintaining the Stock item, I will consider a VR6 maf - Cost abot 200.00.
The injectotors are rated at 380 cc at 4 Bar but I thought stock was 3 bar.
I'm Not going through the trouble of installing a BC, I don't have the time to deal with that (although I am an Engineer) So I'll Stick with the Up upgrade.
Thanks for the Advice, will advise on the results.
L8RS


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (GoTrinI)*

Hey, you sure about those injectors being rated [email protected] 4bar? Injectors are usually rated @ 3 bar. If you can give me the brand/model # I can check if I have any info. 
In any case, just make sure to find out the Up fueling requirements are for that file. It may be that you just require a 4 bar FPR and the k04 to run that file (that'll get you 230hp crank). Running larger injectors and MAF won't do anything if you don't use a boost controller, etc.
Speedy G


----------



## GoTrinI (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

My stock AGU injectors are quire small, estimated at:
1.8T 150HP AGU - 06A906031
0 280 150 464
[email protected]
[email protected]

I have upgraded the injectors to the following:
1.8T 150,180HP - 06A906031BA
0 280 156 061
[email protected]
[email protected]

I have already Purchsed Them.
What else do I need
Can I get 250 at the Crank with a K04-001?
I am tempted to get a GT-28R but I'm selling my car next year to get a new model.
What say you?


----------



## GoTrinI (Feb 2, 2002)

*By the Way*

Post Pics of the Octavia. let the Yanks see what they missing


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, next week i'm going to replace the stock flaoty suspension with the Eibach Pro-Street coilovers so i hope this is a good start for putting down more power when i'll install a new turbo kit. Now, Speedy, at http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWTK there are more stage II kits for the transversal AGU. Wich one will fit my engine and is it anything else necessary for the 260-280HP that i'm looking for (besides the fuel pump that i will also replace with a walbro) ?
How much powewr and torque are the stock IC and clutch are going to hold ?


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Another cool kit ( i think this one's stage III but very good price) : 
http://www.atpturbo.com/gt28rs...l.pdf 
They also recommend propper fueling (i guess they mean injectors and fuel pump) and FMIC


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Drove an Evo VIII today > daaamn that car is fast !


----------



## GoTrinI18T (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

Thats what you have to move up to after the 1.8T


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

If you can afford it go with the GT28RS....








I've been driving with this kit since February 2004, this upgrade completely change my point of view about VWs and car in general.
All I can say is it's FUN FUN FUN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I'll suggest to get the next items:
1. Inline fuel pump, the drop in one with suck air causing fuel starvation on high right turns.
2. Adjustable FPR
3. 3.25" ID Maf Housing








4. Upsolute Software for DBC (I've been running V5 for the last year with no problems it's has a very good AFR with the 3.25" ID Maf housing and timing retard is no more than 6 degrees)
Las time on the dyno I got 302whp on crappy pump gas!!!!
















Don't forget to get the 0.86 a/r








Here is how the kit will look once you can't hold yourself to start building it inside your bedroom


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (fuscobal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fuscobal* »_Drove an Evo VIII today > daaamn that car is fast !

I beat Evos and Wrx on the highway keep and upgrade the 1.8T


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

So, 27psiBoom, wich are the exact modifications that u've made to your AGU and at what cost ? Since i see it's an ATP kit, can u post the exact links on their web page?Thanx !


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
I beat Evos and Wrx on the highway keep and upgrade the 1.8T


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

Let me ask the experts (27psiboom & SpeedyG) on the following (*the car is a 2001 Octavia 1.8T with AUM engine*):
1. In order to go somewhere between 260-280 whp should I get a GT-28R or RS...???
2. Is the ATP kits for GT-28R/RS reliable enough to go with...??? 
3. I already have 440cc injectors (green tops) and I would wonder what size of MAF housing should I get: the ID 3" (from Audi S3) or the 3.25" (is this from S4 or RS4???) one ...???
4. I also have a drop-in fuel pump from Walbro (255L/h). Is this going to suit the BT set-up I'm planning to undertake...???
5. What software you think I should choose ...???
I would appreciate any input from you guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

You can use different turbos with the setups. The GT28RS is a nice turbo, but it's expensive. You can get similar results with a T3/T4E 40 trim or 46 trim, and slightly less hp with an even cheaper T3 super 60. If you're looking on making more than 350whp, or even more than 300whp on pump, you can go with the bigger GT3071R or GT3076R, although software can be a problem (but haltech is easy).
http://vwturbo.com/products/it...t.asp
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 1:17 PM 4-17-2005_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
1. In order to go somewhere between 260-280 whp should I get a GT-28R or RS...???

260whp can be archievable with the GT28R kit and stock SMIC and pump but pushing the limits running like 23psi!!!







IMHO not very reliable
280whp is easy on the GT28RS 0.86 a/r at 19psi and good software

_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
2. Is the ATP kits for GT-28R/RS reliable enough to go with...??? 


All kits will be reliable according to the amount of boost you set the system at.
GT28R reliable till 20psi
GT28RS realiable till 20psi
more than that is just pushing the limits
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1814390









_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
3. I already have 440cc injectors (green tops) and I would wonder what size of MAF housing should I get: the ID 3" (from Audi S3) or the 3.25" (is this from S4 or RS4???) one ...???


I'm not sure but I think AUM engines are like AWP, AWW or AUQ, if this is right then you need a 2.75" ID maf from the VR6.

_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
4. I also have a drop-in fuel pump from Walbro (255L/h). Is this going to suit the BT set-up I'm planning to undertake...???


I had too much troubles with the drop in fuel pump due fuel starvations issues, go inline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
5. What software you think I should choose ...???


There's a new upsolute file available and the car is running really good, don't listen to the haters, you could also get Unitronic I heard good results with their software, don't lister to the haters of this forum.
You will need to reasearch a lot before droping money in a BT project.


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

you can also check the jabbasport stage 3 kit







) good power on low boost :


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (malta18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malta18T* »_you can also check the jabbasport stage 3 kit







) good power on low boost :

that kit is for famous and rich people


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Many thanks guys (SpeedyG, 27psiboom, Malta18T) for all your answers that are really helpful.!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




































I forgot to mention that I already have a FMIC from Greddy (the one rated up to 400-450 crank hp-I think if not mistaken that's the 31-V???







). Moreover, I just remind you that I already have in my hands 440cc green tops + a drop-in Walbro 255 fuel pump...







Let's say that I decide to buy a GT28-RS kit from ATP, will they sell the rest and subtract the parts I already have, or they sell the whole kit as it is...??? Do they provide software as well???
I think that the kit from Jabbasport with the IHI-VF34 turbo is no longer available, and have heard rumors that they had a lot of problems in developing the software for DBW 1.8Ts as well as the fact that 2 of their demo cars broke...!!!


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

ck_1.8T
Some corrections my friend








Who said jabbasport IHI-VF34 is not avialable ??? maybe its not because they are installing so much in the UK as there is such demand and they have all the time parts out of stock. But they are doing so many installs there. 
Can comment on the DBW software as mince is DBC, but there are many running DBW more than DBC so dont know if there are problems, lots are running between 330 and 360 bhp. 
This is the best one







who told jabba demo cars broke ???? no way man, they had the demo golf which now is sold and was with a stage 3+ and pushing 392bhp on stock SMIC








I myself had to sort the software by trial and error as I am far away of them and usually they map on the rolling roads to get maximun out of the car, I am very close and I say I can go better !!


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

27psiboom 
I am not rich


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (malta18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malta18T* »_ck_1.8T
Some corrections my friend








Who said jabbasport IHI-VF34 is not avialable ??? maybe its not because they are installing so much in the UK as there is such demand and they have all the time parts out of stock. But they are doing so many installs there. 
Can comment on the DBW software as mince is DBC, but there are many running DBW more than DBC so dont know if there are problems, lots are running between 330 and 360 bhp. 
This is the best one







who told jabba demo cars broke ???? no way man, they had the demo golf which now is sold and was with a stage 3+ and pushing 392bhp on stock SMIC








I myself had to sort the software by trial and error as I am far away of them and usually they map on the rolling roads to get maximun out of the car, I am very close and I say I can go better !! 

You're probably right about the availability of the IHI-VF34 kit, but a little while ago we read in their website that the stage III kit was not available...







If they are doing so many installations in the UK, then it is possible not to have the kit out of their selves, and require an order in advance...







I agree on that... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now on the demo cars that broke, it is about 1 year ago that this was written in the seatcupra.net and I recall the case from a guy in there named badger5 who had the Ibiza 20VT with about 350hp that had a blown piston... I' ll try-even so long after-to find the relevant link...!!!
Now, if they are selling so many kits, then that's encouraging and definitely means that they have optimized their software and reliability out of this mod... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have the kit ordered from Jabba and installed it in Malta, and they sent some different eproms to try which did work better...??? Is the installation of the kit straightforward for an otherwise experienced mechanic who hasn't made such an installation before...???


----------



## malta18T (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*

Badgers was 1 of the first test cars so might happened cars, but its not jabbas car.
We installed the kit ourselves in malta and started with a base map and then they sent me several eproms to try and log and go back with the data. 
Its not so difficult to install, infact the turbo keeps its stock position therefore you can use the stock rubber intake, they will supply a TIP for the end of it. Installation didnt take so long.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_Moreover, I just remind you that I already have in my hands 440cc green tops + a drop-in Walbro 255 fuel pump...







Let's say that I decide to buy a GT28-RS kit from ATP, will they sell the rest and subtract the parts I already have, or they sell the whole kit as it is...???

ATP GT28RS is a hardware kit, it doesn't include software, fueling upgrades so they won't substract anything from the kit.








_The Hardware Kit features the following components: 
-Precision Cast High Flow Turbo Manifold with GT28RS flange pattern.
-Garrett Dual Ball Bearing GT28RS Turbocharger assembly.
-Internal wastegate assembly with high psi base spring actuator.
-3.00” V-band Discharge Module.
-3.00” Stainless V-band downpipe assembly.
-3" MAF Housing in Polished Aluminum and silicone connectors.
-Custom CNC machined oil inlet/outlet fittings with oil control.
-Steel braided oil feed and return line assemblies.
-Custom CNC machined coolant fittings with AN style discharge/return.
-Steel braided, pre-assembled coolant line assemblies with - All hardware and comprehensive installation diagram_
Not to be a dick but you need to research before asking







all this information was all taken from the ATP website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

Thanks 27psiboom ...!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So they do not include injectors, fuel pump, & FMIC in their hardware, which I suppose have to be ordered separately ...!!! I didn't remember that some time ago that I looked at their site. 
That's good in my case since I already have these items ! 
I was wondering whether with an external wastegate (e.g. the one from TIAL 38mm) one could make this turbo to spool-up faster, instead of the internal WG that is provided with the GT28-RS from ATP...???
Thanks 27psiboom for the info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you're not a dick...







I know that one has to do a lot of search before putting money for a BT set-up, and I'm actually looking at these things over the last 8-10 months... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Last summer, I was very close to order an IHI-VF34 kit from Jabba, but I had some restraints as explained earlier, with the most serious one the software problem, which had to be done on a dyno, and for that I had either to travel from Athens to England or ask someone from Jabba if they could do that here (but that would be expensive since I'd have to pay for travel expenses as well...







)
Now, that Malta18T reassures that things can be done much easier, as in his case, I would be very hot again for that bad-ass Jabba IHI-VF34 kit ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arapcemal (Aug 18, 2004)

Guys I can not decide on fuel injector size. My engine is also AGU. 550 or 650cc? I want the 650 but wondering about how the idle will be..
Are they oversized? And what size maf housing is needed for 550cc and 650cc?
Thanks..


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (arapcemal)*

Mmm... I wouldn't go with anything larger than 440s if you're doing the MAF trick. For 550s or bigger, I'd go with a standalone system, or secondaries. If you really need something bigger than 440s, then you might as well also rebulid your bottom end since you're going for more than 350whp. Also, our injectors are high impedance, so good luck getting high impedance 550s or 650s.
Speedy G


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

440cc are more than enough for 300whp, I got 302whp running 11.5:1 @ redline
Speedy, looks like the 16.32ms limit was just a fluke


----------



## tjwasiak (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_Speedy, looks like the 16.32ms limit was just a fluke









Can you write anything more on that subject??


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (tjwasiak)*

Accorging to VAG-COM readings injectors on the AGU are maxed out at 16.32ms per combustion cycle, so...., following this logic 440cc would be too small to get a good AFR at 300whp, I'm running 11.5:1 AFR on my AGU at 300whp so it seems like the limit is only visual through vag-com, not real, the injection period seems to be, in fact, higher than what it looks like.


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

By the price, the 2000$ ATP stage II seems very reasonable. 230WHP means how much crank for the Skoda Octavia (to compare it to the 150HP stock)? Also, there are more stage 2 on ATP webpage : 
ATP-VVW-117 
ATP-VVW-120 
ATP-VVW-121(no ecu) 
ATP-VVW-122(no ecu)
Between the first 2 and the last 2 the difference seems to be the ecu but what about between the first and the second or the third and the fourth ? Wich one is good for the AGU ?
Also is the ECU good for the Octavia too since the 1.8T AGU is the same as on Golfs ?
Besides this 2000$ kit is there anything else necessary to get the 230WHP reliable ?


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

What do u think about this :
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...4.htm
did anyone try it ?


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (fuscobal)*

I might get it after I get my nitrous kit running, which means in like a year. It sounds like an interesting alternative to a full exhaust. I usually run at 15psi in the city, and 22psi when I need more. I'd set this thing to open up at 20psi or something. People say it works but it may rattle a bit.
Speedy G


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Speedy G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedy G* »_I might get it after I get my nitrous kit running, which means in like a year.

I'm still waiting for you to get the water/meth injection kit installed


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_
I'm still waiting for you to get the water/meth injection kit installed









Yeah no sheit. It's all here, all I need is to finally install it, and it's currently built in my office floor. I'm starting with cosmetics, check it out:
On the driver door, I'm making a gauge pod (currently getting painted) in the door pocket, and from front to back this is what it'll have (BTW the wires have already been routed on Fri):
1) Greddy e-warning EGT gauge with continuous 85dB alarm when EGTs go over 950C. Green light, black gauge to fit my car (green dash light and black interior).
2) Greddy Fuel Pressure gauge with 85dB alarm when fuel pressure goes under 38psi. Same colors as above.
3) Switch with blue LED to activate water injection system. Initially it'll come on at 15psi. Later it'll ramp up with boost, RPM or something.
4) Switch with blue LED to activate Nitrous system. Initially 30hp but eventually I'll turn it on at 2500RPM to give me 25hp then will ramp up to 50hp.
5) Nitrous pressure e-gauge autometer ultra-light. Measures pressure right before solenoid. The light turns on when nitrous is activated with the switch above.
6) Nitrous system purge button- blue light. Light turns on when nitrous system is activated.
7) Intercooler mist - water/Meth - just this little red button that mists the IC. I'm making the misting system myself using the boostcooler system.
It'll all work initially with a set of 5 relays, but eventually I'll build a controller to control everything more precisely (ramp up nitrous and water injection). So, when is it going in? Monday, at least the wiring and the solenoid placement. The first set of solenoids I got didn't work with the 140psi boostcooler pump, so I'm getting new ones. I'll install the misting system first as well as the nitrous purge system. After that I'm making a post-IC pipe where I can screw in the injectors for the water and the nitrous system. After that I'll bulid my progressive controller, which I still have to write the software for. First version won't be more than 40 bucks. Later I'll also build a more sophisticated version with a nice display and everything you could dream of.
So, until I have something to show, I'll shut my trap.
Speedy G

_Modified by Speedy G at 1:41 PM 4-30-2005_


_Modified by Speedy G at 1:57 PM 4-30-2005_


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (Speedy G)*

dude that's a lot of bling








Keep us updated and what make you buy a nitrous system, why not get a bigger turbo with decent software?, maybe rods in the meanwhile.
I'm really waiting for your write up on your custom boostcooler system, that's gonna be my next mod.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *27psiBoom* »_dude that's a lot of bling








Keep us updated and what make you buy a nitrous system, why not get a bigger turbo with decent software?, maybe rods in the meanwhile.
I'm really waiting for your write up on your custom boostcooler system, that's gonna be my next mod.


Bling... No bling in my car, except for the rims, but you can't get light wheels that aren't pretty. The gauges are hidden in the door pocket so anti-turbo chicks don't get them in their face. That's the trick.
Nitrous... I bought it over a year ago, before the water injection. I just figured, if I'm going to mod the car, I'm going all the way. Gotta put a checkmark on the experience.
There will only be one thing left to do... DIY software. Dude, check out the thread going on in the Forced Induction forum. It could be interesting, especially for AGU engines, since we have so few software options.
I won't be changing internals unless I fry the bastard. However, I've been tempted to look into these:
http://www.factoryfive.com/tab....html
With an engine like this:
http://www.fordracingparts.com...=6688
An a couple of GT3071R turbos. That would make upwards of 650hp at 15psi on a rear wheel drive car that weighs 2200lbs and costs less than USD25k.
Well, I can dream, right?
Speedy G


----------

